

10% of all US billionaires commit to donating most of their wealth - shmichael
http://www.tacticalphilanthropy.com/2010/08/10-of-billionaires-commit-to-give-half-their-wealth

======
andrewstuart
90% of billionaires have not committed to give away most of their wealth.

